# Panasonic TC-P50UT50 for $899 with Free XBOX 360 250gb



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In this week's Best Buy Flier they have an unbelievable deal on the 50UT50 bundled with a free 250gb XBOX 360. I am quite impressed it is the 250gb 360 as opposed to the base model with only 4gb.

The TV is being discounted $100 and the 360 sells for $299. You could easily sell the 360 and put that money towards offsetting the price of the PDP. It is just one of those rare deals that I believe is worth mentioning.

The UT50 is an excellent TV, but due to not having an AR Filter like the ST/GT/VT's have so ambient light is a definite issue and I would not even think about purchasing one in a bright room. On the flip side, if you have a light controlled room, the UT50's are brighter than the triumvirate of most expensive series. 

Please let me know if this offer is exclusive to Best Buy. I am hoping that is not the case, but I could not find the offer anywhere else.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Laughing Buddha (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Panasonic TC-P50UT50 for $849 with Free XBOX 360 250gb*

It's a bit of false advertising... When looking at the ad you would think the $849 price is for both but when you read it closely, or you add it to you cart and than go back and read it because the total didn't match you realize the total cast for both is $899 + tax. Still a good deal but not quite as good. Just though I'd pass the information along.

LB

PS: I think I'll be visiting Best Buy this week to grab this deal. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Panasonic TC-P50UT50 for $849 with Free XBOX 360 250gb*



Laughing Buddha said:


> It's a bit of false advertising... When looking at the ad you would think the $849 price is for both but when you read it closely, or you add it to you cart and than go back and read it because the total didn't match you realize the total cast for both is $899 + tax. Still a good deal but not quite as good. Just though I'd pass the information along.
> 
> LB
> 
> PS: I think I'll be visiting Best Buy this week to grab this deal. Thanks for the post!


Indeed. I did not click on the item until you pointed it out. $899 is still a fantastic deal, but it is pretty shady that it appears as $849.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I also went ahead and updated the title of the thread to reflect the true price. I am glad you brought this to my attention.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Laughing Buddha (Mar 23, 2012)

Greetings Jungle Jack

I just picked up the UT50 & XBox 360 from Best Buy and it is in fact $849. :jump: My total with tax was $913.73!!! I'm not sure why it says $899 online. I'm so excited :explode: to finally have a flat screen HDTV and to have picked it up for essentially $600 is awesome! Once again, thanks for your original post without it I would have never known. :kiss:

LB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Outstanding. BB Online often has different prices than in store. It did seem weird that it was not $849 in store as that was the price clearly shown in the Flier. I love my 60GT50 and I am sure you are going to love your 50UT50. 

I do recommend taking it easy for the first 100-200 hours. I would keep the Contrast no higher than 80, Brightness no higher than 50, avoid Black Bars, and use the Menu as little as possible. I also avoided Video Games and 3D during this time as well. 

It might be over the top, but I figure better safe than sorry. I have not experienced any IR whatsoever and this procedure might be overkill.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

